# SG Phalko vom Weinbergblick



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Anyone know anything about this dog.. What his pedigree may hold?

Phalko vom Weinbergblick, SCHH3 (BSP, WUSV-WM) Kkl 1 










pedigree


----------



## NWS_Haven (Mar 24, 2003)

I know I want! Very nice motherline with Karlo and Ernst and the Ahron on top gives him the pretty. Who owns him?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I like the pedigree very much. And really liked what I saw of his work at the WUSV too. He was one of the only handful of dogs there that I liked enough to really pay attention to and take notes on.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Jens Fischbach

Place #44 
12.10.2008 WUSV-WM 08 Cincinnati/Florence USA 93 88 82 G 

Place #4 
21.09.2008 Bundessiegerprüfung 2008 Baunatal 95 96 96


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

This is a nice looking dog. I'm interested to know what type of notes you took of the dog.. Did you just take a mental note of how he did or did you actually write some notes down? 

There were about 6 dogs I remember that were outstanding (one was a bitch) but I don't remember this one.. Sue? You remember him?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Not at all. That is why I looked him up.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Phalko v Weinbergblick ~ BSP 2008 

Not sure if they have video from the WUSV..


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I did not remember him from the WUSV (clarified) as standing out in work. I do remember seeing the scores from the BSP, but we were tracking Olek and another few dogs.

Sometimes, the traveling (some dogs do not fly well) does take it impact on some dogs. This was the 1st WUSV since 1998 that Europe, etc had to come here.


----------

